# sprewell on the move?



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Rumors around Sprewell leaving the Knicks are getting more intensive and specific than I can ever remember, even though he's been on the block constantly for years.

The swap with the Sixers for Van Horn doesn't make a ton of sense to me, since I'm not sure Sprewell's a great fit with the Philly team. Either he plays behind Iverson, or he continues to play the 3 and leaves Philly even more undersized at the swing positions. Also, Van Horn would have to play more small forward for the Knicks, and that hasn't proven to be a great use of him in the past.

The swap with Atlanta for Robinson makes more sense. Atlanta could play Latrell at the 2 and Terry at the 1. They could give Henderson more minutes at the 4 and Shareef could spend more time at the 3, which is where he played in Vancouver anyway.

For the Knicks' part, Robinson is a much more natural small forward than Van Horn and has grown to be a better defender. On the off chance that McDyess came back healthy next season, the Knicks could make a reasonable run at the playoffs.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

The Hawks are looking to unload salaries and I am not sure a trade for Sprewell accomplises that.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

i think sprewell takes way too much heat, i think he is with no doubt the MVP of this team. you can say as much as you want about how much he makes, allan houston makes more and signing to that ridiculous extension was when things all went downhill. :sigh: 
any time trade talks with spree come up, it always comes down to the point that he makes too much for the rumor to go down. at least he isnt in the shoes of houston who is so overpaid no one even bothers makin rumors about him

BTW
if KVH isnt suited for small forward than what is he??


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> BTW
> if KVH isnt suited for small forward than what is he??


I always thought he'd make a good janitor....


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

The skinny on Van Horn is usually that he lacks the footspeed (and determination) to guard perimeter players. He also isn't very rugged in the paint, so it's tough to know where to play him, but he prefers the 4 spot and played there with the Nets (Kenyon Martin usually played at small forward, which is why his rebound totals weren't higher last year).

I'd actually like to see Van Horn playing next to Shawn Marion. They'd complement each other well--a power forward who's an average rebounder and defender (at best) but a deadeye shooter when his confidence is up, and a small forward who's a slasher but also a terrific rebounder and a determined defender. Not that I'd trade Stoudemire for Van Horn if I were Phoenix, but if I were Van Horn's agent I'd be trying to get him next to a player like Marion who could compensate for some of KVH's weak points.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

I really don't see how adding Van Horn improves the Knicks in any way. I don't view him as an upgrade as a player over Sprewell and his salary is just as massive. He's too slow for the 3, too soft for the 4. He got run out of Jersey for being a wuss, and now he might not even last a year in Philly. While having Latrell play small forward does give us some match up problems against bigger guys, Van Horn isn't gonna be much better. He has a definite size advantage on Spree, as does Glenn Robinson the other guy I've been hearing in Sprewell trade rumors, but neither of those guys are athletic, tenacious defenders.

Also if you look at the Knicks lineup next year with Vujanic(supposedly), Houston, Van Horn, McDyess and Thomas there's not really any body there who's an outstanding open court player and can beat a defender off the dribble. Spree is much better at both those things than Van Horn. I know Latrell certainly has his off the court distractions, but the Knicks shouldn't add another head case in his place, especially one as soft as Van Horn.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

The only advantage to Van Horn is his contract only has onw more year to go after this one. That has value in today's NBA.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dr. J</b>!
> The only advantage to Van Horn is his contract only has onw more year to go after this one. That has value in today's NBA.


Nope, three, I think. Spree's only has two, and I know it's shorter than Horny's.


----------

